# Newsletter Signup?



## Chef Perry (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Apparently I'm a little slow today (so...business as usual), but I can't seem to find where I enter my name and email on the newsletter signup page?

Help?

Thanks!

~Chef Perry


----------

